# Feedback request for new personal gallery and blog site



## mhk1058 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I would welcome any feedback on my new personal site here. This isn't a commercial venture, just personal enjoyment.

At the moment, I'm really looking for comments on the layout and usability - content is a bit slim at the moment but obviuosly working on that. It's basically a self hosted wordpress blog with a gallery template.

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## ccdavies (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great! Fairly simple to nagivate, not bad at all!


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks :thumbup:


----------

